# 4.4 on Galaxy Nexus VZW?!?



## amcya (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't wait! I will gladly pay the first person who makes an aosp 4.4 ROM for the VZW g-nexus!


----------



## dutch0321 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am running the latest Shiny rom and have installed many of the apks from the 5 build. They are running flawlessly and give the look and feel of 4.4.

Calendar, Clock, Email, Exchange, Gallery, Gmail, Camera, Home, Hangouts, Keep, Keyboard, Play services, etc.


----------



## amcya (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, I did that last night. Its cool, but not quite the same. Hopefully now that the nexus 4 has 4.4, the g-nexus will get some love soon


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

There are 2 main hurdles for using a newer OS on an unsupported device: broken drivers and broken radios. I imagine Verizon users have become very accustomed to this


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

I was reading our Gnex hardware (mostly processor) isn't even compatible with KitKat.

The reasoning was TI got out of the mobile business and is no longer supporting the OMAP processors which means no drivers for KitKat.

I sadly don't think we're going to see a working KitKat ROM for the Gnex.

Google declared it a dead device and TI gave up on mobile processors.

Sources:

Google declaring it dead: https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/3468085

Wikipedia about OMAP saying TI pretty much got out of the mobile business: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OMAP

Engadget article referencing both above things: http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/31/google-galaxy-nexus-kitkat/


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

mindleak said:


> I was reading our Gnex hardware (mostly processor) isn't even compatible with KitKat.
> 
> The reasoning was TI got out of the mobile business and is no longer supporting the OMAP processors which means no drivers for KitKat.
> 
> ...


They already have a 4.4 rom booting on xda. Just a FYI


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> They already have a 4.4 rom booting on xda. Just a FYI


Could you send me the link to the xda forum please?


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Could you send me the link to the xda forum please?


Seconded.

I would love to be wrong about it, lol.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507846&page=12

Use the tool in post number 114 to make it work for toro.


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507846&page=12
> 
> Use the tool in post number 114 to make it work for toro.


Well I gladly stand corrected.

But can you blame me for thinking it wasn't going to happen when everything pointed towards it? lol


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

mindleak said:


> Well I gladly stand corrected.
> 
> But can you blame me for thinking it wasn't going to happen when everything pointed towards it? lol


 I just have experience with phones where this exact situation has occurred. So no I can't blame you.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

It doesn't look like it's fully working yet. DR3W5K1 did you have an HTC Thunderbolt?

EDIT: Both builds are for Maguro, not Toro as well.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

rester555 said:


> It doesn't look like it's fully working yet. DR3W5K1 did you have an HTC Thunderbolt?
> EDIT: Both builds are for Maguro, not Toro as well.


Yea it's not ported over yet. Shiny should be released today on RW personally that's what I'm holding off for.


----------



## isantop (Oct 17, 2012)

mindleak said:


> I was reading our Gnex hardware (mostly processor) isn't even compatible with KitKat.
> 
> The reasoning was TI got out of the mobile business and is no longer supporting the OMAP processors which means no drivers for KitKat.
> 
> ...


You can run a new OS without new drivers. It doesn't always make things the most stable, but that's never stopped Android users before.

Heck, I'm posting this from a Nexus 4 running 4.4 with drivers from 4.3. As soon as there's a 4.4 ROM for the Toro, I'll be sticking one on my old one.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a Thunderbolt. My faith for the Galaxy Nexus is stronger every time I think about it. :grin:



rester555 said:


> It doesn't look like it's fully working yet. DR3W5K1 did you have an HTC Thunderbolt?
> 
> EDIT: Both builds are for Maguro, not Toro as well.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Kit Kat on my Verizon GneX would be the cats meow. If it doesn't happen by the Holidays might just spring for a Galaxy 5. Is life really that bad without LTE?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone will eventually port it. I wouldn't count on the camera working overly well though. Everything else should work at some point with minor hipcups.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll just leave this here... http://rootzwiki.com/news/verizon-galaxy-nexus-breaks-shiny-piece-kitkat/

Also, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36706-romaosp4411213-shiny-ota-like-stock-android-44-krt16m-no-bugs/page-841#entry1504882


----------



## stupid (Feb 15, 2012)

sounds like there will be cm11 for the gnex.

http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/this-week-in-cm-nov-9-2013

The source code for Android 4.4 began its release on October 31st (yay Halloween!). From there, it took us roughly 4 days to get the code whipped up into shape and pushed up to our Github repository, with a manifest to match. So what does this mean for you actually running KitKat on your device? By merging in the core projects and overall Android 4.4 code, our talented team of contributors have begun the process of integrating (or reworking) all the CM features that you have come to love. This milestone also kicked off the bulk of the device bring-up efforts, and we are already seeing good results. Just to showcase a few: Xperia T, HTC One, S4 Mini, Galaxy Tab, Nexus 10, Skyrocket and many more (yes, including the *Galaxy Nexus*, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 (12/13) and Nexus 5).


----------

